# Alright who is coming to NORVA on Sat?



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

I was coming honest. I forgot I'm going out of town. :embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

booooo


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm in. . 

:chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Now that's dedication right there.....maybe you can swing over and get jbird also :chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I'll be there:tongue:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Now that's dedication right there.....maybe you can swing over and get jbird also :chortle:


Good idea Hornet. :wink:

I'd better leave right now. I'll pick Jbird up but he's gotta find his own way home.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BG what time are you guys showing up?


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

what is the event? I might be able to come...


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, I will definately be there.. and depending how things go in the next three days, I MAY be shooting my newly refinished "Purple Passion" S4. I just got my new scope mounted on my new sight, and was shooting 4"-5" groups at 70 yards in the wind shooting the black S4. If I can shoot like that Saturday, I may actually have a lot of fun in my first ever field (or any kind of) shoot!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> BG what time are you guys showing up?


Not 100% sure just yet. It is a 2 hour drive, and Jen works until midnight on Friday. She gets home around 1 am, and will need to get somekind of sleep. 
Most likely it will not be at 9am, but I could probably be there as early as 10.

You need a ride?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nah not that.... Vince is gonna be there early since he has something to do later.... Nino and I haven't talked about what time we were getting there but I KNOW it wont be as early as Vince and his 8:00 :nono:

Just trying to figure out groups and what not


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Nah not that.... Vince is gonna be there early since he has something to do later.... Nino and I haven't talked about what time we were getting there but I KNOW it wont be as early as Vince and his 8:00 :nono:
> 
> Just trying to figure out groups and what not


Just let me know when you and Nino decide on, and I'll see if we can get there in the same time frame. Probably too many of us to shoot the same group, but at least we can hang out a little.

Like I said I just have to give her a few hours to get some sleep. She did her schedule assuming we were shooting on Sunday. 10 am is about as early as I can do.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

5-6 at home and 1-2 in the car...how much sleep does the girl need? :noidea:

Too many for one group....but still....I wouldn't wait 2 hours for you guys to get off the range


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Just let me know when you and Nino decide on, and I'll see if we can get there in the same time frame. Probably too many of us to shoot the same group, but at least we can hang out a little.
> 
> Like I said I just have to give her a few hours to get some sleep. She did her schedule assuming we were shooting on Sunday. 10 am is about as early as I can do.


If you guys let me know what time you decide on and don't mind me getting in a group with one of you, that would be awesome. A little direction would be great. Although I'm sure just about anybody I would get grouped up with would be more than willing to help judging by the people I have met so far..


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> 5-6 at home and 1-2 in the car...how much sleep does the girl need? :noidea:
> 
> Too many for one group....but still....I wouldn't wait 2 hours for you guys to get off the range


She needs to make sure she is well rested so she can beat bubblegut's butt again.. I wanna see what piece of equipment he breaks this time to blame it on....lol


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

2-STROKE said:


> what is the event? I might be able to come...


Um Hello? Is this a closed party or what?


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

2-STROKE said:


> Um Hello? Is this a closed party or what?


I'm sure BH or BG will jump in here and give you more details, but it is the first field shoot in the area Saturday. It will be my first field shoot and I have never been there, so I still need to get details from them too.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> If you guys let me know what time you decide on and don't mind me getting in a group with one of you, that would be awesome. A little direction would be great. Although I'm sure just about anybody I would get grouped up with would be more than willing to help judging by the people I have met so far..


I thought you would be rolling down or at least meeting up with him anyway....but didn't I already tell you not to worry about the groups :wink:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I thought you would be rolling down or at least meeting up with him anyway....but didn't I already tell you not to worry about the groups :wink:


I hadn't discussed it with BG yet, but I am about an hour from him so I doubt it would make much sense for us to travel together. I know you said not to worry about the groups, but if I want to shoot with you all, I need to at least get there roughly the same time.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> I hadn't discussed it with BG yet, but I am about an hour from him so I doubt it would make much sense for us to travel together. I know you said not to worry about the groups, but if I want to shoot with you all, I need to at least get there roughly the same time.


We can meet up half way, and you can follow us. I had already assumed that is what we would end up doing.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2-STROKE said:


> Um Hello? Is this a closed party or what?


Missed it....:doh:

But I thought it was pretty obvious with indoors being over...and you know I hate that anyway....and since this is the field forum it can't be 3D :wink:

If you can come up...come on up. I know you guys don't have a lot of field down your way . But we are outside on a field course from here on out


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> We can meet up half way, and you can follow us. I had already assumed that is what we would end up doing.


ok.. that works.. do you have an address of where we are going or at least the city/town so I can get an idea, and we can decide where/when is good to meet?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I will post the addy when I get home in about 20 mins or so....

But it should be on VFAA.org some place....the club is in Fountainhead Park....after your in the park make for your first left....actually the only left you can make . The club is inside of 500 yds from the entrance. If you see water you went way too far.... Follow the road back around and make your first right after you start going back up the hill


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

2-STROKE said:


> what is the event? I might be able to come...


Andy, Shooting starts at 9 but not a shotgun start. I will be there around 8 or so to fling a few and get on the range. Its a Field shoot, 28 targets and 112 arrows. Come on up!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Here is the addy.....

Northern Virginia Archers
10875 Hampton Road
Fairfax Station, VA 22039

great fishing there by the way for future reference :wink:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Here is the addy.....
> 
> Northern Virginia Archers
> 10875 Hampton Road
> ...


Cool.. thanks.. I think BG and I will try and meet up somewhere along our way so I can follow him. I'm sure my GPS would get me at least to the park, but this way I will get there at the same time. I'm just hoping I shoot like I was this morning.. there is a remote chance I won't make a total fool of myself... lol.. actually I am not worried about that. I am going to have fun. My goal for this shoot is to learn "the game", and hopefully come home with all of my arrows.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Here is the addy.....
> 
> Northern Virginia Archers
> 10875 Hampton Road
> ...


So.. if you see a treble hook on one of my acc's, you'll keep :zip:... right?? :becky: 

I'm gonna try and make it.. got a lot to get worked out between now and then, but who can resist a near 80* sunny Saturday field shoot the first weekend in April??? :noidea:  :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Cool.. thanks.. I think BG and I will try and meet up somewhere along our way so I can follow him. I'm sure my GPS would get me at least to the park, but this way I will get there at the same time. I'm just hoping I shoot like I was this morning.. there is a remote chance I won't make a total fool of myself... lol.. actually I am not worried about that. I am going to have fun. My goal for this shoot is to learn "the game", and hopefully come home with all of my arrows.


Don't sweat it.. it's the first real field shoot of the season.. most of us will likely have a less than stellar performance and an embarrassing moment or two.. :zip:  But.. that's what it's all about.. shhhhhoooooottttiiinnnnggggggg and gettin a little better the next time out.. :cheers: :darkbeer:

Most of all, having fun doin it... :nod: :whoo: :tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm really lookin forward to seeing JBird and Matty too.. :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> Cool.. thanks.. I think BG and I will try and meet up somewhere along our way so I can follow him. I'm sure my GPS would get me at least to the park, but this way I will get there at the same time. I'm just hoping I shoot like I was this morning.. there is a remote chance I won't make a total fool of myself... lol.. actually I am not worried about that. I am going to have fun. My goal for this shoot is to learn "the game", and hopefully come home with all of my arrows.


Why would you make a fool of yourself....I am gonna show up with SOME marks and still have only shot outside 1.5 times :wink: Besides you won't do worse then most people......at least worst then they did the first time they shot. 



IGluIt4U said:


> So.. if you see a treble hook on one of my acc's, you'll keep :zip:... right?? :becky:
> 
> I'm gonna try and make it.. got a lot to get worked out between now and then, but who can resist a near 80* sunny Saturday field shoot the first weekend in April??? :noidea:  :thumb:


Funny thing about that....the first ACC I ever saw was a 3-18 I found in the dirt fishing in one of the coves there in the mid 90s before I knew people did anything with bows other then hunt 

what do you have to get worked out....get the arrows flying decent and come shoot....heck you have Archer's Mark so you don't need marks


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Don't sweat it.. it's the first real field shoot of the season.. most of us will likely have a less than stellar performance and an embarrassing moment or two.. :zip:  But.. that's what it's all about.. shhhhhoooooottttiiinnnnggggggg and gettin a little better the next time out.. :cheers: :darkbeer:
> 
> Most of all, having fun doin it... :nod: :whoo: :tongue:


yeah.. I'm not that worried about it.. I just want to learn the game and have fun. Of course, the better I am shooting, the more fun I will have.. lol. I am anxious to see what kind of score I can get.. I couldn't even venture a prediction at this point. But as you said, whatever I get will be nothing more than a baseline, and the goal will be to better my score next time.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'm really lookin forward to seeing JBird and Matty too.. :thumb: :lol:


Me too I haven't seen Jbird since Nationals and Matty since LAS


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> yeah.. I'm not that worried about it.. I just want to learn the game and have fun. Of course, the better I am shooting, the more fun I will have.. lol. I am anxious to see what kind of score I can get.. I couldn't even venture a prediction at this point. But as you said, whatever I get will be nothing more than a baseline, and the goal will be to better my score next time.


you ain't learning the game the first time out :wink: You might get the shooting positions down that's about it.....we ain't telling you every thing that quick


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> you ain't learning the game the first time out :wink: You might get the shooting positions down that's about it.....we ain't telling you every thing that quick


Lol.. well, that is more or less what I meant.. I want to learn how to play the game. Shooting positions, scoring, etc etc...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Lol.. well, that is more or less what I meant.. I want to learn how to play the game. Shooting positions, scoring, etc etc...


That's a lofty enough goal for one shoot.. :chortle: :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> Lol.. well, that is more or less what I meant.. I want to learn how to play the game. Shooting positions, scoring, etc etc...


Scoring is easy....if it's in the black dot in the center it's a 5....in the white it's a 4...in the other black or "tire" it's a 3.....so you have scoring down now 

Sticky wait till he starts hearing arrow calls :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Funny thing about that....the first ACC I ever saw was a 3-18 I found in the dirt fishing in one of the coves there in the mid 90s before I knew people did anything with bows other then hunt
> 
> what do you have to get worked out....get the arrows flying decent and come shoot....heck you have Archer's Mark so you don't need marks


The workin out don't have nothing to do with archery, well, except perhaps restringing with my new threads, but.... I'll get some half marks and be ready to 'tune em on the fly" as we shoot.. It's all the other responsibilities of life that I gotta get straight between now and then.. :nod: :lol: :darkbeer:

I used alums for fishin back then, acc's weren't around yet.. :nono: :zip: :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> The workin out don't have nothing to do with archery, well, except perhaps restringing with my new threads, but.... I'll get some half marks and be ready to 'tune em on the fly" as we shoot.. It's all the other responsibilities of life that I gotta get straight between now and then.. :nod: :lol: :darkbeer:
> 
> I used alums for fishin back then, acc's weren't around yet.. :nono: :zip: :chortle:


Oh....well get to work then.

ACCs were available....I saw them in hunting mags  and this arrow had a nib and some FF on it :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sticky wait till he starts hearing arrow calls :chortle:


Ya mean nobody's told him yet that he has to learn a whole new language too?? :noidea: 

We may have to take him back on Sunday for a refresher so he can get all this down.. :nod: :chortle:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ya mean nobody's told him yet that he has to learn a whole new language too?? :noidea:
> 
> We may have to take him back on Sunday for a refresher so he can get all this down.. :nod: :chortle:


That's ok Sticky.. the other night he told me I had to sing at each target...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> That's ok Sticky.. the other night he told me I had to sing at each target...


(note to self: bring hearing protection)


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ya mean nobody's told him yet that he has to learn a whole new language too?? :noidea:
> 
> We may have to take him back on Sunday for a refresher so he can get all this down.. :nod: :chortle:


From this point on....NO TARGET/ARROW talk is allowed on here until after Sat :chortle:

If you can make it....we may have to shoot a group of 5 if we don't get there to late for Vince just to give him the "full" experience.....he can shoot the close targets with me since I am shooting Nano's if we decide to torture....I mean teach him :wink:



golfingguy27 said:


> That's ok Sticky.. the other night he told me I had to sing at each target...


that is just part of your initiation


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> From this point on....NO TARGET/ARROW talk is allowed on here until after Sat :chortle:
> 
> If you can make it....we may have to shoot a group of 5 if we don't get there to late for Vince just to give him the "full" experience.....he can shoot the close targets with me since I am shooting Nano's if we decide to torture....I mean teach him :wink:
> 
> ...


I'm shooting Nanos with pin nocks too, so that will throw a curve into your plans if you are thinking what I am assuming you are.. lol


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> I'm shooting Nanos with pin nocks too, so that will throw a curve into your plans if you are thinking what I am assuming you are.. lol


Never assume that you know what I am thinking....you'll find that just like this time your usually going to be wrong :wink:

that's even better that you are then.....Sticky and Vince shoot ACCs....you have more of a chance of tearing up their arrows.....Nino shoot's Nano's also but I wouldn't offer up someone elses arrows to get trashed on the 15, 20 and 25...that's what I meant :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I have 24 arrows to get me through the year, let's just shoot a group of 8.


I have 2 coming with me so I have room for 1 in my group. But we could also easily shoot 5 in our group. Jen's little sister is coming, and she has never shot field before so her target could be shared.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> I have 24 arrows to get me through the year, let's just shoot a group of 8.
> 
> 
> I have 2 coming with me so I have room for 1 in my group. But we could also easily shoot 5 in our group. Jen's little sister is coming, and she has never shot field before so her target could be shared.


Awesome! I'm not the only newbie! Btw.. how old is Jen's little sister, and is she single? lol..


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Awesome! I'm not the only newbie! Btw.. how old is Jen's little sister, and is she single? lol..


She's 20, and I would have to kill you lol.
She's like my little sister, I'm very protective. But her big sister is single, and lives over your way:wink:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> She's 20, and I would have to kill you lol.
> She's like my little sister, I'm very protective. But her big sister is single, and lives over your way:wink:


Hhhmm.. how old is big sis? lol.. can ya tell I hate being single?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Hhhmm.. how old is big sis? lol.. can ya tell I hate being single?


34 she lives over near glenn burnie


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Hhhmm.. how old is big sis? lol.. can ya tell I hate being single?


:zip::wink:...


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> :zip::wink:...



Lol.. I almost asked exactly how big "big sis" was, but decided not to go there.. but I think I get the hint. Coinsidence though.. I grew up in Glen Burnie and she's only a year older than me.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Lol.. I almost asked exactly how big "big sis" was, but decided not to go there.. but I think I get the hint. Coinsidence though.. I grew up in Glen Burnie and she's only a year older than me.


There are pics of her on here somewhere.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> There are pics of her on here somewhere.


Hhhmm.. is this like one of those online contests now, to see if I can find the pics? lol


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Hhhmm.. is this like one of those online contests now, to see if I can find the pics? lol


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=956791&highlight=hillbilly


They're on that thread


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=956791&highlight=hillbilly
> 
> 
> They're on that thread


Oh my.. I'm sure she's "got a really nice personality"..


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Just Beware: Snakes have a full load of venom this time of year! :wink:

I have heard about those Fountain Head Reptiles.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> Just Beware: Snakes have a full load of venom this time of year! :wink:
> 
> I have heard about those Fountain Head Reptiles.


Please don't tell me that VA has their own version of NC's Indoor_Eddie.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Please don't tell me that VA has their own version of NC's Indoor_Eddie.


Snakes really aren't bad. Deep fried! 

I like snakes better than chiggers.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

No comment on the snake "issue"....

But I have spent thousands of hours in and around that property :zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> No comment on the snake "issue"....
> 
> But I have spent thousands of hours in and around that property :zip:


Ain't he cute?









Treaton thought so


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ain't he cute?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a little one compared to the one I saved on the Hill last year. Jen's niece almost stepped on it. It looked like a branch laying in the field, she was right on top of it by the time I realized that the bark was really scales. I stopped her, and kindly moved the snake down into the brush where it was no longer in danger.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I remember that.. :lol: I have a pic somewhere.. :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Jen, and I used to raise snakes. We had an entire room full of cages. We even had one that would have been capable of taking down a Hinklemonster.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Jen, and *I used to raise snakes*. We had an entire room full of cages. We even had one that would have been capable of taking down a Hinklemonster.


Somehow, that doesn't surprise me :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't mind snakes....but I am not living with the damn things.

And like Hinky....there is a snake arrow in my quiver sometimes


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't mind snakes....but I am not living with the damn things.
> 
> And like Hinky....there is a snake arrow in my quiver sometimes


Yeah, I hate snakes.. as I was catching up reading the posts I was thinking to myself that if I came across a snake on the field course, that there would be a good chance it would become shiskabobbed on a nano.....


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

After shooting this morning, I am hoping that what used to hold true for me when I did a lot of solos etc playing my saxophone, holds true for archery too. If my last big practice session before a performance went well, I was pretty much doomed. If I sucked in practice, the performance went well. Well.. I sucked this morning.. what a difference a day makes. Yesterday I felt like I couldn't miss, today I felt like I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn! I'm also noticing that I actually shoot the longer shots much better than the short ones. I think what it amounts to is a form of target panic. When I am up close, I am trying so hard to keep it on the dot that I over compensate. Plus, if I am having a hard time holding, then I seem to have a hard time getting my shot to break.. like my muscles are saying "you aren't on the dot, I'm not gonna pull!".. ugh.. I guess if it was easy, it wouldn't be as fun when it goes well...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

golfingguy27 said:


> after shooting this morning, i am hoping that what used to hold true for me when i did a lot of solos etc playing my saxophone, holds true for archery too. If my last big practice session before a performance went well, i was pretty much doomed. If i sucked in practice, the performance went well. Well.. I sucked this morning.. What a difference a day makes. Yesterday i felt like i couldn't miss, today i felt like i couldn't hit the broad side of a barn! I'm also noticing that i actually shoot the longer shots much better than the short ones. I think what it amounts to is a form of target panic. When i am up close, i am trying so hard to keep it on the dot that i over compensate. Plus, if i am having a hard time holding, then i seem to have a hard time getting my shot to break.. Like my muscles are saying "you aren't on the dot, i'm not gonna pull!".. Ugh.. I guess if it was easy, it wouldn't be as fun when it goes well...


Welcome to field archery!!!!!!!!!


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> welcome to field archery!!!!!!!!!


lol... thanks!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> After shooting this morning, I am hoping that what used to hold true for me when I did a lot of solos etc playing my saxophone, holds true for archery too. If my last big practice session before a performance went well, I was pretty much doomed. If I sucked in practice, the performance went well. Well.. I sucked this morning.. what a difference a day makes. Yesterday I felt like I couldn't miss, today I felt like I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn! I'm also noticing that I actually shoot the longer shots much better than the short ones. I think what it amounts to is a form of target panic. When I am up close, I am trying so hard to keep it on the dot that I over compensate. Plus, if I am having a hard time holding, then I seem to have a hard time getting my shot to break.. like my muscles are saying "you aren't on the dot, I'm not gonna pull!".. ugh.. I guess if it was easy, it wouldn't be as fun when it goes well...


You don't have to aim that fine....it is MUCH harder to hit a dot 60 then it is at 25....so if your not aiming that great at 60 and hitting....then why are you trying to shoot the picture off a gnats shirt at 25? :noidea: that same float pattern and mentality works the same at all distances :wink:

Remind me to let you read my little note on aiming that I carry in my wallet Sat :wink:

But either way.... Good or bad practice.... Your gonna be flingin' em all over. :chortle:

Don't be eye ballin' my Spidey Snacks either....ya may loose a finger or worse


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> You don't have to aim that fine....it is MUCH harder to hit a dot 60 then it is at 25....so if your not aiming that great at 60 and hitting....then why are you trying to shoot the picture off a gnats shirt at 25? :noidea: that same float pattern and mentality works the same at all distances :wink:
> 
> Remind me to let you read my little note on aiming that I carry in my wallet Sat :wink:
> 
> ...



Yeah.. I play mind games with myself all the time.. wish I could just turn it off sometimes. I did the same thing when golf was my game. If I just took the pressure off myself and hit the friggin ball without thinking about it, 95% of the time it was in the fairway or on the green. And don't worry, I will bring my own snacks if I think I need anything.. lol


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

ok, so i cant make this shoot... but does anyone have info on buggs island?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Well went out today, and got some roughtimation marks. It sure felt good to put some air under some arrows. Got some tweaking to do though, probably won't get done until after Saturday though. Either my center shot is off, or my axis is off. I forgot to put my leveling device back in my quiver so I couldn't check, and didn't want to change anything until I was sure. At 30 I'm in the X at 40 I'm jarlickin at 9 oclock, at 65 I'm proline at 9 oclock. 

I decided to go the way of the majority on the tuning thread just so I can either confirm or deny how much truth goes into some of those posts. I'm grouping good, and paper tuned perfect so if my axises are on it's time to go back and "waste some time" on a method that has worked well for me over the years:zip:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Well went out today, and got some roughtimation marks. It sure felt good to put some air under some arrows. Got some tweaking to do though, probably won't get done until after Saturday though. Either my center shot is off, or my axis is off. I forgot to put my leveling device back in my quiver so I couldn't check, and didn't want to change anything until I was sure. At 30 I'm in the X at 40 I'm jarlickin at 9 oclock, at 65 I'm proline at 9 oclock.
> 
> I decided to go the way of the majority on the tuning thread just so I can either confirm or deny how much truth goes into some of those posts. I'm grouping good, and paper tuned perfect so if my axises are on it's time to go back and "waste some time" on a method that has worked well for me over the years:zip:



Ok Axises are perfect, so I'm back in the mind set that a pretty hole in paper don't mean chit. I'll get out tomorrow, and do some time wasting to get this thing dialed in where it should be.:tongue:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Ok Axises are perfect, so I'm back in the mind set that a pretty hole in paper don't mean chit. I'll get out tomorrow, and do some time wasting to get this thing dialed in where it should be.:tongue:


Where ya shooting tomorrow? As of 2am, I am off 'til Tuesday evening.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2-STROKE said:


> ok, so i cant make this shoot... but does anyone have info on buggs island?


That sucks  guess we will just have to have some field fun without cha this time then 

I don't know anything about the Buggs Island shoot other then it's at Buggs Island around the first of July or so...but I hear that's a pretty darn good shoot.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bubbleguts.....or it could just be that you still suck 

What kind of "hole" do you have? Either way....if you have a routine....why worry about what others do? :wink:

Most would have done "their routine" at that point.... A couple arrows and you could have saved yourself some "wondering" :wink: 

That's still a pretty big distance to be out....so I think there may be "other" factors involved 


Crap here I go posting again :chortle:


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> That sucks  guess we will just have to have some field fun without cha this time then
> 
> I don't know anything about the Buggs Island shoot other then it's at Buggs Island around the first of July or so...but I hear that's a pretty darn good shoot.


Hate it I cant make it... whats the next shoot coming up... Xhunter was telling me of one next weekend april 10th down around central VA/NC boarder??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't shoot down that way at all so I am not sure....other then shoots at NORVA and maybe PWA I shoot in Md....there are 40 some rounds in MD closer then all the shoots in Va for me other then 2 or 3.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

2-STROKE said:


> Hate it I cant make it... whats the next shoot coming up... Xhunter was telling me of one next weekend april 10th down around central VA/NC boarder??


Durham County Wildlife Club (NC) is having one that weekend. I know Brad has comes down pretty often so he may be thinking of that shoot. But I won't say for sure.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Buggs island has a shoot that sun the 11. 

Sherwood has on on the 10th which I wont be attending after the shauty job (to say the least) of running the state indoor!!!!

The shoot at Duramn is on sat the 10th... Looks like I might be making my 1st trip to to jarlickers revenge of the year


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Bubbleguts.....or it could just be that you still suck
> 
> What kind of "hole" do you have? Either way....if you have a routine....why worry about what others do? :wink:
> 
> ...



I just "wanted to see" 
I haven't paper tuned in years after reading how many people believe in it I figured it was worth another look. I didn't want to completely write it off at the range yesterday because I didn't have my leveling device, and couldn't say 100% that I knew my axises were still right. So I just let well enough alone until I could come home, and check that.

I don't think it would be off as far if I would have tuned for a high LEFT tear. But I just tuned for a slightly high tear, because logic has it that the left tear is not important for a release shooter. Archers paradox for a finger shooter required a high left tear due to the lateral flexing of the shaft upon release. But for a release shooter there is no lateral flex, rather a vertical flex (like you don't already know this)
But anyways I decided to just tune to get a logical hole, wich meant slightly nock high.
I need to move my rest in a little bit to get my long range groups hitting with my short range groups. Once I get my center shot dialed in "my way" I'll try to shoot paper again to see what kind of tear I end up with.
If anything all this just gives me something to do. I have never been one to write off something just because it goes against the "way I do things" These tuning methods are all personal preference I'm sure with an intimate knowledge of each method they all can work equally well. I just didn't want to be closed minded. I figured I would try if it worked for me great, if not I was still close so there was no real loss. I've always considered paper tuning a good starting point for a novice tuner. But I have set up so many bows over the years that my eye ball can get me just as close. For instance yesterday, right out of the case my bow was shooting bullet holes. I did make 1 little adjustment to get a nock high tear, but just the quick eyeball tune I gave it here gave me the perfect hole most people look for. Jen's was also with in 2 clicks of perfect.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

There you go over thinking again :doh:

There is a reason those that do paper say that tune to a nock high left tear....a couple clicks on your rest to the right yesterday would have pulled you right in....and going back and shooting paper would have given you a nock high LEFT tear...and you would have been right down the pipe...minus a click one way or the other for best grouping purposes for you :wink:

Don't do "half" the paper job and say it don't work :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> There you go over thinking again :doh:
> 
> There is a reason those that do paper say that tune to a nock high left tear....a couple clicks on your rest to the right yesterday would have pulled you right in....and going back and shooting paper would have given you a nock high LEFT tear...and you would have been right down the pipe...minus a click one way or the other for best grouping purposes for you :wink:
> 
> Don't do "half" the paper job and say it don't work :wink:



Now I never said it didn't work, I just confirmed what I already knew. It is a good starting point. But with that said I have set up enough bows over the years that I can get just as good of a starting point by eyeballing center shot, and using my foam/torpedo nock height method. So I just really don't have a need to shoot paper. I can eyeball my settings, and get straight to fine tuning, and be at the same point.

You know I'm gonna over think everything, it's just my nature:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I still eyeball everything....I don't think I cold even tell you how to use a nock height tool thingamabobby....never used one :wink:

What I am saying is....when you shot the paper and got your nock high tear....if you had adjust your center shot to give you the nock left part also....since you already shot the paper....we wouldn't be having this conversation :wink: you can use your torpedo foam level...that give you your nock height....the left gives you your center :wink:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Well last night I changed blades, raised nock point to 1/16 high, measured peep to arrow, measured peep to glass and weighed my arrow. I will get a 30 and 60 at NORVA and see what Archers Mark can do. I say this is the test!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

just got back from the range.....man was it uuugggg-llllllyyyyy :doh:

take it easy on me this weekend boys


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> just got back from the range.....man was it uuugggg-llllllyyyyy :doh:
> 
> take it easy on me this weekend boys


Like I said... two things... 

1) my best chance of gettin crispies from Hornet is early on.. 

2) we ALL rusty on the first few shoots of the season.. 

Enjoy the greens tomorrow Bro.. :archer: :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Like I said... two things...
> 
> 1) my best chance of gettin crispies from Hornet is early on..
> 
> ...


Oh for sure.....15-45 wasn't bad...actually 55 wasn't bad. 60 SUCKED....groups at 40 weren't great but they were in the dot.

I think the driving range yesterday actually may have been part of the problem....the range wears me out way more then playing.:wink:

either way....gonna have some fun on Sat :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Like I said... two things...
> 
> 1) my best chance of gettin crispies from Hornet is early on..
> 
> ...


So ya comin Saturday or what glue boy?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I still eyeball everything....I don't think I cold even tell you how to use a nock height tool thingamabobby....never used one :wink:
> 
> What I am saying is....when you shot the paper and got your nock high tear....if you had adjust your center shot to give you the nock left part also....since you already shot the paper....we wouldn't be having this conversation :wink: you can use your torpedo foam level...that give you your nock height....the left gives you your center :wink:


I know exactly what you mean, and your right. I'm just saying it's a step I can skip that's all. 

Went out in the yard today for about 10 minutes to do a little more tuning. Got my 20 dialed in the numbers AM gave me for it was off. Checked my short yards, but that's all I had time for. Won't have anytime tomorrow so Saturday is gonna be interesting lol.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

VA Vince said:


> Well last night I changed blades, raised nock point to 1/16 high, measured peep to arrow, measured peep to glass and weighed my arrow. I will get a 30 and 60 at NORVA and see what Archers Mark can do. I say this is the test!


let me know how it does... im debating downloading it... ps, pm me your cellular telephone number please! Shoot well!


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

My other S4 came from the finishers today, so I just got home from Hinky's place. He put the strings on for me and I set it all back up. It's set to shoot in the morning and start shooting in. I may stink up the place on Saturday, but I will look good doing it!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> So ya comin Saturday or what glue boy?


Yea, it's lookin pretty good at this point.. gotta work on a couple projects today, but if the plan comes together, I should be there tomorrow.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> I know exactly what you mean, and your right. I'm just saying it's a step I can skip that's all.
> 
> Went out in the yard today for about 10 minutes to do a little more tuning. Got my 20 dialed in the numbers AM gave me for it was off. Checked my short yards, but that's all I had time for. Won't have anytime tomorrow so Saturday is gonna be interesting lol.


There is a practice range there ya know :wink: if you have AM...if you do your part you shouldn't have any issues marks wise....I still don't have anything over 60...no 5yd marks and no bunny marks :doh:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> There is a practice range there ya know :wink: if you have AM...if you do your part you shouldn't have any issues marks wise....I still don't have anything over 60...no 5yd marks and no bunny marks :doh:


I have had a couple of discrepancies with archers mark so far so I am not 100% confident in that. At first I set a 25 and a 50 my 80 ended up on the outer edge of the tire. So I set it at 25 and 80 and my 20 ended up 3/4 of an inch under the dot.

I'm not totally going to write it off just yet, want to make sure it's not ring rust causing the issues. But until I'm sure I can't be confident in it. Guess tomorrow will be the test.

Oh and Jen isn't working today so we're open to what ever time you choose.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> I have had a couple of discrepancies with archers mark so far so I am not 100% confident in that. At first I set a 25 and a 50 my 80 ended up on the outer edge of the tire. So I set it at 25 and 80 and my 20 ended up 3/4 of an inch under the dot.
> 
> I'm not totally going to write it off just yet, want to make sure it's not ring rust causing the issues. But until I'm sure I can't be confident in it. Guess tomorrow will be the test.
> 
> Oh and Jen isn't working today so we're open to what ever time you choose.


Just remember that with AM you can use up to 5 shot in marks. You use the first 2 in the setup menu to start a base curve. You can then modify up to three other marks to adjust the curve. I plan on using marks for 20, 35, 50, 65, and 80. I can shoot the 20, 35, and 50 in my yard. When I get to DCWC next weekend, that's when I'll get the 65 and 80. Should have a fairly tight set of marks when I get done if I do my part right.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Just remember that with AM you can use up to 5 shot in marks. You use the first 2 in the setup menu to start a base curve. You can then modify up to three other marks to adjust the curve. I plan on using marks for 20, 35, 50, 65, and 80. I can shoot the 20, 35, and 50 in my yard. When I get to DCWC next weekend, that's when I'll get the 65 and 80. Should have a fairly tight set of marks when I get done if I do my part right.


Yeah I know, I have just had very limited time to do anything like that. Chewie season has begun, and I'm running around like a chicken with his head cut off trying to keep up with the demand. To top it off Jen's pap has been in the hospital for the last 2 weeks, and that has been taking up a good bit of time, and mental fortitude. He passed this morning so needless to say I will not have any free time on my hands today. I do however still plan to shoot tomorrow. Her parents told her she was still supposed to go shoot, and not stress out so we'll see how that works out.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> Yeah I know, I have just had very limited time to do anything like that. Chewie season has begun, and I'm running around like a chicken with his head cut off trying to keep up with the demand. To top it off Jen's pap has been in the hospital for the last 2 weeks, and that has been taking up a good bit of time, and mental fortitude. He passed this morning so needless to say I will not have any free time on my hands today. I do however still plan to shoot tomorrow. Her parents told her she was still supposed to go shoot, and not stress out so we'll see how that works out.


My condolences to the family.

Just wanted to make sure you remembered. I've been working on shooting in some marks myself. Haven't been tickled with them yet but it's still early.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

My condolences to Jen and the family... :sad: :amen:

My marks were pretty much on today from a 20 mark and a 50 mark at home.. I really only shot one target poorly, and don't know what it was, but I don't think it was my marks, cause all the others were pretty much dead on.. I'm likin AM so far, including the inclinometer.. put me right on the pesky downhill 44 at AAA today and the other one, similarly downhill on the front side (27 fan, I think).. nailed em both dead on, one with an 11* downhill, the other was about 13*.. :thumb:

I should have good enough marks to be respectable tomorrow.. :nod: :noidea:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Respectable enough to beat y'all... :becky: :chortle:

Great shoot today, had a blast as always shooting with Hornet, Nino, Va Vince, Bowgod, Jen, Rachael and golfguy.. well, I shot with Hornet, Nino and Vince and the other group trailed us around.. :lol:

A nice course at Norva, not quite what I fully expected, beautiful country to setup a field course.. :thumb: :cheers:

It was good to see everyone and get to finally shoot some arrows at distance for score.. :nod: :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That is a sleeper course for sure :wink: they sure don't take it easy on you :doh:

It was great to shoot with you as always....and your statement was right :wink: but you were right things started falling back into place on the 2nd half :wink:

I am over at Nino's watching the game....I will start a pic thread or something when I get home....I took 101 today


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> That is a sleeper course for sure :wink: they sure don't take it easy on you :doh:
> 
> It was great to shoot with you as always....and your statement was right :wink: but you were right things started falling back into place on the 2nd half :wink:
> 
> I am over at Nino's watching the game....I will start a pic thread or something when I get home....I took 101 today


It was great meeting you all. I had a blast! It won't be the last you see of me for sure. My score was nothing to light the world on fire, but I am relativley happy with it for my first shoot. 460 is better than 4 per arrow.. I can handle that for now. Hopefully it is my worst score ever and it just gets better from here. I accomplished all 3 of the goals I set for today. I had fun, learned a lot, and came home with all of my arrows. Can't be too disappointed with that!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I have a few pics.. took about 20.. I'll post em up in the field pic thread once I get them resized and uploaded.. :thumb:

Hmm... I'm thinking.. the Cat really liked all the apples in the field today.. :heh: :zip: :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> I have a few pics.. took about 20.. I'll post em up in the field pic thread once I get them resized and uploaded.. :thumb:
> 
> Hmm... I'm thinking.. the Cat really liked all the apples in the field today.. :heh: :zip: :chortle: :chortle:


And B-Ho was busting on my Martin... muahahahaha.. lol


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> It was great meeting you all. I had a blast! It won't be the last you see of me for sure. My score was nothing to light the world on fire, but I am relativley happy with it for my first shoot. 460 is better than 4 per arrow.. I can handle that for now. Hopefully it is my worst score ever and it just gets better from here. I accomplished all 3 of the goals I set for today. I had fun, learned a lot, and came home with all of my arrows. Can't be too disappointed with that!


I'd say that's quite a good day, considering who you had to shoot with.. :mg: :lol: :wink:

None of us lit the world on fire.. though I had high score, it was only by 1 and I shot a bunch of 17's and one 16.. so I know I can do better.. it's the encouragement we need to go out and try to better it next time around.. :thumb:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'd say that's quite a good day, considering who you had to shoot with.. :mg: :lol: :wink:
> 
> None of us lit the world on fire.. though I had high score, it was only by 1 and I shot a bunch of 17's and one 16.. so I know I can do better.. it's the encouragement we need to go out and try to better it next time around.. :thumb:


What ya mean?? I learned a lot from Jen.... oh yeah, and that Dave guy too I guess...lol


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> What ya mean?? I learned a lot from Jen.... oh yeah, and that Dave guy too I guess...lol


 I'm sure the ladies made it all worthwhile..  :zip: :lol:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

you know sticky, I'm too damn tired to fight with you now so knock it off lol.

That course whooped my AZZ. I can tell that 4 months of sitting on my butt, and smoking cigarettes really showed today. I didn't realize just how out of shape I have become until about target 10.

I guess it's time for me to start using that gym membership I pay 35.00 a month for. 

But anyways it was great to see everyone again. I've been waiting for it for too long. 

Now I need to go to BED I am whooped.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

So I signed over my first crispy to Jen today using the name Grimmace.. does that mean it is official, or can I still go with my preference of Raven Lunatic? lol


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> you know sticky, I'm too damn tired to fight with you now so knock it off lol.
> 
> That course whooped my AZZ. I can tell that 4 months of sitting on my butt, and smoking cigarettes really showed today. I didn't realize just how out of shape I have become until about target 10.
> 
> ...


 Don't feel bad Bro.. my legs is achin too...  :wink:

Glad you all came out for the shoot.. it was good to see y'all again.. :thumb:


golfingguy27 said:


> So I signed over my first crispy to Jen today using the name Grimmace.. does that mean it is official, or can I still go with my preference of Raven Lunatic? lol


Umm.. it's pretty official now.. :zip:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Don't feel bad Bro.. my legs is achin too...  :wink:
> 
> Glad you all came out for the shoot.. it was good to see y'all again.. :thumb:
> 
> ...


lol.. dangit... well, as I just told one of my friends when telling her about the fun I had today, I guess it could be worse... B-Ho could have called me Barney..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Todd.. I gotta say, I loved the S4 you had.. I didn't get a good pic.. hope Hornet did.. 

You did a great job on it.. :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. dangit... well, as I just told one of my friends when telling her about the fun I had today, I guess it could be worse... B-Ho could have called me Barney..


Oh yea, I've heard much worse outta his mouth.. :zip:  :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> And B-Ho was busting on my Martin... muahahahaha.. lol


You haven't earned the right to use the term B-Ho yet :wink:

and your Martin looked ok but it didn't do any damage today....at least not other then doing damage to itself :doh:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> You haven't earned the right to use the term B-Ho yet :wink:
> 
> and your Martin looked ok but it didn't do any damage today....at least not other then doing damage to itself :doh:


No, mine did not, but I'm gathering you got beat by one so they can't be all THAT bad.. lol.. and I cannot believe I did that today.. I guess my brain was just in overload and/or tired. I just read about sometbody doing that same thing just the other day, and I thought to myself "I could never do that.. what kind of moron would do that?" Oh well, as far as I can tell, no harm was done. It shot fine afterwards. I will check the timing etc tomorrow, but I think it's good to go.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Todd.. I gotta say, I loved the S4 you had.. I didn't get a good pic.. hope Hornet did..
> 
> You did a great job on it.. :thumb:


I did :wink:

just like you all I am pooped :faint:

I just got home and all showered up....I was gonna start a new thread and post up the pics.....but I think I am gonna call it a night and just watch the game. Pics and a recap are gonna have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Todd.. I gotta say, I loved the S4 you had.. I didn't get a good pic.. hope Hornet did..
> 
> You did a great job on it.. :thumb:


Thanks.. it did turn out great.. one cool detail about it is that the purple is actual PPG Plum Crazy Purple, which if you know anything about muscle cars, was one of Dodge's coolest colors ever, and I am a huge dodge guy. I'm 99% sure Hornet got at least one or two good pics of it, and I am anxious to see them as well. I am beat too..being that I work night shift, I usually stay up til 3 or 4am even on weekends, but tonight it's 9:40 and I'm beat!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> No, mine did not, but I'm gathering you got beat by one so they can't be all THAT bad.. lol.. and I cannot believe I did that today.. I guess my brain was just in overload and/or tired. I just read about sometbody doing that same thing just the other day, and I thought to myself "I could never do that.. what kind of moron would do that?" Oh well, as far as I can tell, no harm was done. It shot fine afterwards. I will check the timing etc tomorrow, but I think it's good to go.


I didn't get beat by a Martin....I got beat by a person :wink: and like that person said earlier in this thread he knows when to attack me :wink:

But like I told bubbleguts when he sent me a text about it after you almost did it AGAIN....you ain't shooting a Hoyt.....2 of those is all that bow has in it at best....so don't do it again. :wink:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I didn't get beat by a Martin....I got beat by a person :wink: and like that person said earlier in this thread he knows when to attack me :wink:
> 
> But like I told bubbleguts when he sent me a text about it after you almost did it AGAIN....you ain't shooting a Hoyt.....2 of those is all that bow has in it at best....so don't do it again. :wink:


Yeah, it was definately a learning experience. Just shows me I need to get in a routine for each shot and not let my mind wonder. I never thought I would do it the first time, but I can assure it won't happen again.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> Yeah, it was definately a learning experience. Just shows me I need to get in a routine for each shot and not let my mind wonder. I never thought I would do it the first time, but I can assure it won't happen again.


sure it will.....it happens to everyone...and always will. Maybe not as much but it will always happen. If it doesn't wander it will at least be thinking about something other then what it should be from time to time :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Yeah, it was definately a learning experience. Just shows me I need to get in a routine for each shot and not let my mind wonder. I never thought I would do it the first time, but I can assure it won't happen again.


We all make mistakes.. pretty much all of us did today, something dumb, like shooting the wrong target, mis-setting the sight, punchin the hell outta one, etc... :chortle:

There's a lot to digest when you first start in field archery.. we don't kid about that. It's a challenge the first few shoots just making sure you're doin it right.. You did just fine today... :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> We all make mistakes.. pretty much all of us did today, something dumb, like shooting the wrong target, mis-setting the sight, punchin the hell outta one, etc... :chortle:
> 
> There's a lot to digest when you first start in field archery.. we don't kid about that. It's a challenge the first few shoots just making sure you're doin it right.. You did just fine today... :thumb: :cheers:


Thanks... all in all I left pretty happy with how I did. I certainly have a lot to work on if I want to be competitive with anybody other than myself, but I accomplished all of the goals I set for so I am pleased. I had fun, learned, and came home with all of my arrows. Actually think I only had maybe 3 or 4 tires all day, tons of 4's, and some 5's. I even got a set of Hooters... lol


----------

